# Hilfe zu Trout Unlimited Togiak



## Muddler (3. Juni 2005)

Hi zusammen,

ich könnte gerade :v . Eine befreundete Amerikanerin hat mir heute ein Trout Unlimited Togiak mitgebracht. Das die  manchmal auf einem anderen Stern leben weiß ich ja, aber die schießt echt den Vogel ab #q  #q  #q . Ich hab gesagt sie kann es ja auspacken. Das Ende ist nun, das sie allen Schaumstoff und vorausschtlich noch ein paar Dinge weggeworfen hat. Beim Echolot hat sie auch noch alle Schrauben und das Verbindungskabel ensorgt, ist ja auch alles "Verpackung" #q  #q .

Ihr müsst mir mal bitte helfen was alles noch fehlt (Anleitung wäre keine dabeigewesen #c) , ich habe:
- Ausenhülle vom Boot
- weiße PVC Stange
- Abdeckung für vorne über die Beine
- 2 Luftschläuche

Fehlt noch mehr außer dem Schaumstoff?
Kann mir mal bitte jemand die Maße der Schaumstoffeinlagen geben, ich schaue dann mal im Baumarkt ob ich etwas finde. Wieviel sind das denn, und wo gehören die hin?

Gibt es für die beiden Ventile besondere Aufsätze oder wären die dabei gewesen - meine passen leider nicht.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## sunny (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu Trout Unlimited Togiak*

Ich kann dir leider nicht helfen, weil ich selber kein Belly fahre #c . Aber du hast mein vollstes Verständnis für deinen  :v reiz.

Ich glaube, ich einer deiner Stelle hätte ihr mit dem Finger ins Auge gepiekt, um zu testen, ob sie noch was merkt #d . Ne, nur nen Scherz, obwohl Dummheit schütz vor Strafe nicht oder wie heißt es doch so schön  .

Die Spezis hier werden dir aber bestimmt weiterhelfen können #6 .

sunny #h


----------



## Maddin (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu Trout Unlimited Togiak*

Da dürfte nur noch der Schaumstoff fehlen, da sitzt du nachher drauf. Müssten 2 Teile sein.  |wavey: 

Maße könnte Mikefish nachreichen....die hat der bestimmt im Kopf


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu Trout Unlimited Togiak*

Sorry, die Maße hab ich auch nicht im Kopf.
Die Maße von letztens, waren die Verpackungsmaße.  :m


----------



## htp55 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu Trout Unlimited Togiak*

Also, die Schaumstoffkissen sind zwar im BB eingebaut aber meine äußeren Messungen ergaben:

ca. 51 x 26 x 7,5 pro Kissen !

Wie gesagt, es sind 2 Kissen und aus relativ festem Schaumstoff.

Alle Angaben sind wie immer ohne Gewähr.


----------



## MichaelB (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu Trout Unlimited Togiak*

Moin,

echt zwei Lagen Schaumstoff? 
Ich meine, bei meinem derzeit geliehenen Togiak ist nur eine Lage als Sitzfläche... #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu Trout Unlimited Togiak*

HI,

nein, sind immer zwei. Vermutlich kann man sich den Schaumstoff "aber auch dann am Stück" zuschneiden lassen.

Echt ärgerlich!
Aber wo Du gerade dabei bist: einige haben sich noch aus-was-weiß-für-Material (HELP!) im gleichen Maß eine stabile Platte zuschneiden lassen, die sie noch über das Schaumstoffzeug schieben. Das gibt mehr Stabilität, das der Schaumstoff doch irgendwann anfängt, "durchzubiegen". Das muss ich bei mir auch nochmal nachholen...


----------



## Muddler (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu Trout Unlimited Togiak*

Hi zusammen,

vielen dank für die Hilfe. Schaue dann gleich mal im Baumarkt ob ich etwas passendes finde.

Wie pumpt ihr es denn auf, braucht man da einen speziellen Adapter? Ich hab da eine ganze Sammlung, sind aber alle zu klein!


----------



## Maddin (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu Trout Unlimited Togiak*

Was hast du denn für eine Luftpumpe? Mit meiner Doppelhubpumpe klappt es ganz gut mit einem Stück Gartenschlauch als Adapter #6


----------



## Maddin (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu Trout Unlimited Togiak*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> .....aus-was-weiß-für-Material (HELP!)...... der Schaumstoff doch irgendwann anfängt, "durchzubiegen". Das muss ich bei mir auch nochmal nachholen...


Das Material heißt glaub ich "Slim Fast"


----------



## Muddler (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu Trout Unlimited Togiak*

Hi zusammen,

war gerade im Bauhaus, die haben leider nichts passendes.Nur Styropor, normalen Schaumstoff und was anderes (ist aber extrem hart).
Mit welchem Material haben das denn die anderen hier im Board ersetzt


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu Trout Unlimited Togiak*

@ Muddler

Vergiss die Baumärkte, schau ins Branchenbuch und such Dir Kunststoffherrsteller oder Vertriebe aus. Da bekommt man das richtige Zeug. Dieser Schaumstoff sollte so in dem Material sein, wie diese Schwimmstangen für Kinder (1,7m lang und 7cm Durchmesser). Ich habe auch so eine Kunststoffplatte über dem Schaumstoff, war wohl auch der Erste damit?  Die hat 0,5cm Dicke und ist rundrum nen cm kleiner als die Sitzfläche. Bringt enorm was!! Man sitz total stabil und die Kraft wird auf die ganze Sitzfläche verteilt( kein durchknicken)
Diese Platte sollte aus bruchsicherem Kunststoff sein !!!  Leider etwas teuer.
 :m


----------



## Sween (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu Trout Unlimited Togiak*

Hallozusammen. 

Wenn du was richtig gutes haben willst mußt du mal in einer Verpackungs Firma (Gelbe Seiten) nachfragen , die haben meist|kopfkrat Reste rum liegen von verschiedenen härten#q . In Hamburg giebt es die Firma Hellbut die beschäftigen sich nur mit son gedönse.



P.S mein Belly :l muß ganz dringend mal wieder in die See, daß ist schon ganz trocken und auserdem siehts ner Rosiene ähnlich.:c


----------



## MichaelB (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu Trout Unlimited Togiak*

Moin,

die "Sitzverstärkerplatte" werde ich mal bei Fa Buck in der Schimmelmannstr. anfragen, meine Firma hat den Kontakt.

Für den vorderen Netzteil des Togiak denke ich daran, einen Einsatz aus "Schwimmbrett", ich glaube das Material heißt CL28 oder so, zu zuschneiden (oder wie man das jetzt schreibt |kopfkrat ), jedenfalls aus einem flexiblen und schwimmendem Schaumstoff, wie er auch für die großen Schwimmmatten in den heutigen Schwimmbädern benutzt wird.

Bericht folgt #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichaelB (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu Trout Unlimited Togiak*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> nein, sind immer zwei.


 Keine Regel ohne Ausnahme - an dem von Locke ist es nur eine Schaumstofflage #c 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Locke (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu Trout Unlimited Togiak*

@MB
Möchtest Du Deinen A... darauf verwetten???  :q
Jetzt wo es gleich zum Hexer-CSD geht 






@mb 
pssst......es sind 2 

greetz locke


----------



## MichaelB (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu Trout Unlimited Togiak*

Moin,

pssst Locke - ich werde mal drüber nachdenken müssen, wo ich die zweite gelasen habe... und die Stange vorn... und Deine Pumpe... und überhaupt, hat jemand Locke´s Togiak gesehen? |kopfkrat  |rolleyes 

Zugegeben habe ich das Sitzbrötchen nicht aus der Hülle genommen, sondern nur von außen nachgeschaut |bla: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Main-Schleuse (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu Trout Unlimited Togiak*

Es müßten auch noch zwei Gurte dabei sein um das Boot bequem auf den Rücken zu schnallen. Das Schaumstoffzeug heißt Styrodur oder Styroform... nur als Suchhilfe.  #6 
Maße kann ich ganz genau geben, falls erwünscht


----------



## theactor (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu Trout Unlimited Togiak*

HI,

@Michaelaus2mach1B: 





> die "Sitzverstärkerplatte" werde ich mal bei Fa Buck in der Schimmelmannstr. anfragen


 
Aber nicht, ohne anzudeuten, dass es auch mehr als einen Abnehmer gäbe...  :g 

|wavey:


----------



## Locke (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu Trout Unlimited Togiak*

@MB 


> Aber nicht, ohne anzuzdeuten, dass es auch mehr als einen Abnehmer gäbe...


Nä!! Genau.

Gruss Locke


----------



## MichaelB (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu Trout Unlimited Togiak*

Moin,

ja nee - schon klar :m  alles Weitere dann aber im "Alles Belly oder was" Trätt  

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: zweite Platte gefunden und bei ebay als Direktverkauf für zweikommmasiehmmiejohn an den mann gebracht


----------



## Smallmouth (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu Trout Unlimited Togiak*

Hi Muddler ,

ich hatte dir doch eine gute Adresse genannt , das ist eine Verpackungsfirma , der Geschaeftsfuehrer ist selber ein Belly 
Verrueckter und hat auch den richtigen Schaum.
mehr als diesen Tip kann ich dir nicht geben und wie gesagt 
sende reppi mal eine PN , der hat demnaechst vier Polster.


----------



## theactor (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hilfe zu Trout Unlimited Togiak*

HI,

@KlauB:


> zweikommmasiehmmiejohn an den mann gebracht


MANN BIN ICH FROH, dass "Frisur" das Jenzi bekommen hat! 
Nicht auszumalen, was passiert wäre, wenn ich Dir mein Belly ausgeliehen hätte!
Wobei: wo ist eigentlich die Zündpatrone meiner Weste? Wo sind die "sen" meiner "Flos"...?!

Hmmmm...

@smallmouth: Du bist wirklich so eine Art Halbgott! #6|wavey:


----------

